# Msi Ms-7207g 100



## solosk8ing4me (Jun 18, 2007)

the keyboard mouse usp ethernet and the sound dont work the only responding ports are the usb in front and the internal card ethernet and videocard i have no clue what to do


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, sounds like you have not installed all of your system drivers.
If you have a system cd, you should install the chipset and sound drivers from it. If you don't have a cd, visit msi website and download them.


----------



## solosk8ing4me (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Msi Ms-7207g 100(help)*

the thing is they all used to work except the sound and the just shut down but if can direct me to the specific url to the drivers it would be helpful due to 3 hours of surching .....need help....


MSI. MS-7207G 100
1.80 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache

Standard floppy disk controller
NVIDIA nForce 430/410 Serial ATA Controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller]
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller

NVIDIA GeForce 6100 [Display adapter]
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS [Display adapter]
Default Monitor
ViewSonic PT795 [Monitor] (17.2"vis, s/n ME91103794, March 1999)

Board: MSI MS-7207G 100
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 080012 11/17/2005


thank you


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, I didn't realise you had the system working ok before.
You should try System Restore to a time before this started.

1. Click Start, point to All Programs, point to Accessories, point to System Tools, and then click System Restore. 

2. On the Welcome screen, click Restore my computer to an earlier time, and then click Next. 

3. On the Select a Restore Point page, select the date from the calendar that shows the point you'd like to restore to.

4. If all is ok after that, then you should install those sound drivers.

(You probably could not find drivers because your motherboard is actually called a Microstar K8NGM2. There are different versions, with added letters to the end, like K8NGM2-L or K8NGM2-NBP for example.
The main drivers should all be the same though).


----------

